# Bomb Squids united and brought me to my knees.



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

This will be a lengthy post, pic heavy and unfortunately for the reader a few notes and comments from me. I have been gifted fantastic cigars, notes that have humbled me, poetry and a gift so special that I will use as inspiration to become a better person. I have taken pics and uploaded them to photobucket but I have to work and do not have time to type up the entire post now. I will get that done this evening but out of respect for these great BOTLs, I did want to post a couple of pics.

This is what I found when I came home:


Although I did open each one in v-herf and was able to comment and be amazed with my puff brethren, this is what the total destruction looked like:



I will post more pics tonight when I get home from work but the Squid have outdone themselves.


For right now...it is just thank you, sorry I was not able to get the full post up yet.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:faint:


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

That is awesome. Bob, they couldn't of picked a better person, you're a great botl, and karma must have finally caught up with you.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

And to think...there is more coming...


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hope you survive today Bob  Brent, you are a first class brother all the way, way to go. Bob you deserve every bit of "love" you get


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

:kiss:

:bitchslap:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't wait to see the destruction in full.

Josh, that is some cool tape.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Definitely more to come, slow moose mail hasn't arrived yet!!!!!


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Simple case of getting what's coming to you, I think. You're a great BOTL Bob, I've seen you do many nice on this forum over the past year or so. You kinda deserve this..LOL

Good job Squids.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Wow... you done got dead on your porch!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Awesome hit on one of the most deserving!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

Incredible hit!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Sow = Reap.

it's that simple. Trylo-Bob, you most certainly deserve exactly what you are getting and gonna get. Enjoy.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I had the great fortune to be on vherf when Bob opened up all those boxes... and it was a great fortune. The genuine excitement, emotion and respect was beyond words. That was very, very special. And kudos to all the bombers but Moose - that was very, very special...


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

haha, that's awesome. Also, not the first time you've been brought to your knees by a bunch of guys. Hah! oke:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

First up and in Puff handle alphabetical order we have:

andrprosh

Great cigars, thank you very much!!!!




AStateJB

He has warned me he would be blowing me up soon...well he sure did. Thanks for some of my favorites.





CigarNoob with some cigars I have been wanting to try and a refuge from the island.



David_ESM weighs in with some of my favorite cigars...thank you again.






Stay tuned, more to come!!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice for sure. You deserved it all Bob.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Desertlifter goes for the double whammy with some great cigars and pipe tobacco. I cannot wait to fire up a bowl.





Gasdocok sends a mixed sampler with favorites and new to me 777s...I have been told they are amazing. Thank you.





NikonNut must pay attention and definitely destroyed what would probably be my wish list. Thank you.





SDlaird adds some poetic justice to the massacre along with some premo sticks....thank you.







Next up is skfr518 who deals a death blow all by his lonesome...check out these sticks...thank you.








Amazing cigars all, thank you very very much. One more to post but I will do that in a few.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

awesome, awesome, awesome!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

yes it was ^^^


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

The significance of the bomb from Michigan_Moose will mean many things to different people. I knew long ago how much this meant to Brent and would have been stunned and honored if giving it to me was just a fleeting thought that was quickly to be forgotten. I have to say that Brent doing this says so much more about him than it does about me. I will cherish this forever. I am not certain if Brent has posted in the open forum the significance of this and will let him post it if he wants. I want everyone to know I am sincerely humbled by this:





This is the most beautiful pipe I have ever seen. I even asked Brent if I could get Hekthor to make me one like it. Brent, I cannot express my gratitude enough but please be assured your wishes will be followed. 

To Puff: If there was ever an example of selfless generosity, this is it. I will keep this close to inspire me to be a better person. If I can become half the man that Brent is...I will have accomplished that goal. Thank you Brent.


To all the Squids: Thank you for the kind notes and great gifts. I am honored to have been targeted and hope to prove worthy of this generosity over time.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you Bob, I am humbled by your words my friend.

Does this mean I can have Shawns stash?


----------



## lasix (Mar 25, 2012)

Well deserved Bob....


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Heard a little of the pipe backstory at the unveiling. Incredible gesture Moose. Looks like we'll have a few more trickle in over the next week and then one will drop in October from Craig. Enjoy Bob!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Amazing bombs to a very deserving BOTL.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Great bombs fellas! You deserve all of it and more, Bob! Thanks for being an excellent BOTL!

P.S. I had a note typed up, but completely forgot to put it in. :doh: I'll just hit the important stuff. The MOWPAM is ROTT and the HdM has a box date of April '12. Everything else should be labeled. I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Does this mean I can have Shawns stash?


LOL.....how did I know this was coming? What can I say but yes!!!! Yes....Yes!!!!!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow you got blown the F**K up!!! Killer bomb by a killer crew! You deserve it brother. Enjoy!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done Squids. Bob is a great target.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

:jaw: :jaw: :jaw: :jaw:

What a hit! Well deserved !!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I had the great fortune to be on vherf when Bob opened up all those boxes... and it was a great fortune. The genuine excitement, emotion and respect was beyond words. That was very, very special. And kudos to all the bombers but Moose - that was very, very special...


Thats a vherf I would have liked to have seen

Well deserved Bob ....

Squids did something right for a change ...hahahahaha


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

WoW is all I can say brothers. This is truly awe inspiring and Brent, that is one helluva gesture. I know what that pipe meant to you.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

HWiebe said:


> WoW is all I can say brothers. This is truly awe inspiring and Brent, that is one helluva gesture. I know what that pipe meant to you.


Hektor, I'm commissioning you to make another pipe exactly like the one Brent gave to Bob and I want it sent to The Moose...I don't care what it costs, just send me a bill when it's done...and I won't take No for an answer.


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Damn! Incredible group of giving people. I hope everything is enjoyed to the fullest!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

BOB! nice to see that avatar back brother!.......Squids, great job, really.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Trilobyte said:


> I will keep this close to inspire me to be a better person. If I can become half the man that Brent is...I will have accomplished that goal. Thank you Brent.


Have you _seen _Brent? He's a big dude! You are _half_ the man he is! :drum:



Trilobyte said:


> I have to say that Brent doing this says so much more about him than it does about me.


Don't shortchange what it says about you, Bob. Your impact around here has been significant, your generosity absolutely incredible... and Brent's gift is proof of that.

Brent.... that's incredible, man! Well done, Squids! Well done!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

The Second Wave Has Landed!!!!!



Enough! Enough! No more space!

:help:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

haha! Maybe we need to drop-ship Bob a cooler, too!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Holy Moly!! Landslided!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Great cigars from some great people. 

Aninjaforallseasons sent me some delicious sticks. 





Packerjh sent a great note, great cigars and something blue I am going to have to analyze before I drink it.........





SeargentSquid deals a knock out with some great smokes.





Wyldknight finishes the death blow some more fantastic cigars.






Thank you gentlemen. The Squids generosity has definitely been on display and I am genuinely humbled by your notes and gifts. 


To the Squids that I have not previously had the privilege of squishing....thank you for your addresses :smoke2:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

It is our pleasure to make your day! Enjoy buddy!!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> To the Squids that I have not previously had the privilege of squishing....thank you for your addresses :smoke2:


You've stomped all over me twice! Have you bombed our "Grand Poobah", David yet?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> You've stomped all over me twice! Have you bombed our "Grand Poobah", David yet?


He doesn't remember eh!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> You've stomped all over me twice! Have you bombed our "Grand Poobah", David yet?


I believe Bob might have been involved an anonymous attack against me VIA Kozz a long time ago... I can not confirm. But I have my suspicions.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Nice 2nd wave timing! Great packages guys! Gettin all squidy up in here, lovin it!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Holi Bananas.... nicely done Squids!!!


----------

